# Water Stones



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been doing a lot of reading on sharpening chisels and planing blades here in the forum. 

I am considering buying a set of Japanese water stones, most likely the combination set 1000/4000.

I would appreciate any input about using the water stones.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I like this 4 grit diamond set... They work great and they stay flat! 

http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/DMT-Duosharp-Plus-Diamond-Kit-P248C3.aspx


----------



## MarcR (Nov 28, 2010)

If you are going to use a combo stone the 1000 / 8000 is the one I would go with. Use all of the stone when honing in order to keep it somewhat. Regular flattening of the stones is a must because they dish easily, hence the quick sharpening properties of water stones. I have gone to ceramic stones because they do not need soaking. A spritz of water and you are sharpening. Seem to cut just as good.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> I like this 4 grit diamond set... They work great and they stay flat!
> 
> http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/DMT-Duosharp-Plus-Diamond-Kit-P248C3.aspx


 
I notice this set goes to 1200 mesh 9 micron, whereas the water stones claim to go to 4000 or 8000 grit.

Can someone tell me the difference, or are they roughly equal?

Thanks


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Warnock said:


> I notice this set goes to 1200 mesh 9 micron, whereas the water stones claim to go to 4000 or 8000 grit.
> 
> Can someone tell me the difference, or are they roughly equal?
> 
> Thanks


 
I believe the diamond stones only go to 1200 grit.
If you want finer than that you move to waterstones.
I've never needed to go beyond 1200. :smile:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is a set that goes to 8000. 

http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Ultimate-Woodworking-Sharpening-Kit-P86C18.aspx :smile:


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I use a 1000g Norton and a 4000g/8000g Norton combination. If I were going with just one combo, it would be the 1000g/8000g. You will also need some method of keeping the stones flat. I flatten with either 220g or 320g wet/dry sandpaper on a granite slab or the course side of a DMT duo course/fine diamond stone.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Warnock said:


> I notice this set goes to 1200 mesh 9 micron, whereas the water stones claim to go to 4000 or 8000 grit.
> 
> Can someone tell me the difference, or are they roughly equal?
> 
> Thanks


According to my grit comparison sheet, a 4000g Norton water stone is 6 microns and an 8000g Norton is 3 microns.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Watch a Rob Cosman video on sharpening and you'll change the way you sharpen.


----------

